# Adobe CS2 app crash, error report provided



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

I don't screw with MACs a lot, but here's a crash report that I have gotten, Adobe crashes within 1-2 minutes of opening all of the time. This worked perfectly fine, then hard drive crashed. Reloaded all software, all same versions, fresh. And now, I can't seem to use photoshop normally.

This is a FRESH install, so this confuses me quite a bit...


```
Process:         Adobe Photoshop CS2 [1186]
Path:            /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2
Identifier:      com.adobe.Photoshop
Version:         9.0 (9.0x196) (9.0)
Code Type:       PPC (Translated)
Parent Process:  launchd [119]

Date/Time:       2012-01-23 15:57:17.457 -0700
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          835955 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           40
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  31171 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   39
Anonymous UUID:                      ABDC5E3E-A5DD-4897-823D-2F2AF05E9891

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00000000508f430c
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Thread 0 Crashed:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80c5d10 0xb8000000 + 810256
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80c0037 0xb8000000 + 786487
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80dd8e8 0xb8000000 + 907496
3   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8145397 spin_lock_wrapper + 1791
4   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb801ceb7 0xb8000000 + 118455

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x80142afa mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x80143267 mach_msg + 68
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb819440f CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 206231
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x80170259 _pthread_start + 345
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x801700de thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815acc0 spin_lock_wrapper + 90152
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8179c5b CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 97763
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
3   ???                           	0x8bc2d756 0 + 2344802134

Thread 3:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815a8ff spin_lock_wrapper + 89191
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8176e5d CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 85989
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
3   ???                           	0x8bae50b6 0 + 2343456950

Thread 4:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815aa8b spin_lock_wrapper + 89587
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb818c3eb CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 173427
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb818eeec CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 184436
3   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80c6b13 0xb8000000 + 813843
4   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80c0037 0xb8000000 + 786487
5   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80dd8e8 0xb8000000 + 907496
6   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8145c1d spin_lock_wrapper + 3973
7   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb801ceb7 0xb8000000 + 118455

Thread 5:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815a8ff spin_lock_wrapper + 89191
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8176e5d CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 85989
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
3   ???                           	0x8bed6bac 0 + 2347592620

Thread 6:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815a8ff spin_lock_wrapper + 89191
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8176e5d CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 85989
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
3   ???                           	0x8bed6bac 0 + 2347592620

Thread 7:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815aa8b spin_lock_wrapper + 89587
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb818c3eb CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 173427
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb818eeec CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 184436
3   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
4   ???                           	0x8be80e6e 0 + 2347241070

Thread 8:
0   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb815a93a spin_lock_wrapper + 89250
1   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb8176f67 CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 86255
2   com.adobe.Photoshop           	0xb80e88cb 0xb8000000 + 952523
3   ???                           	0x8bb02236 0 + 2343576118

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0xb80c5ce8  ecx: 0x508f430c  edx: 0x00000004
  edi: 0x508f430c  esi: 0x80a0d740  ebp: 0xb7fffa08  esp: 0xb7fff9d0
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010202  eip: 0xb80c5d10   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x508f430c

Binary Images:
0x80000000 - 0x8005dff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <3DABAB9C-4949-F441-B077-0498F8E47A35> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x8007d000 - 0x800e7fe7  libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x80142000 - 0x802e9ff7  libSystem.B.dylib 125.2.11 (compatibility 1.0.0) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x8036b000 - 0x804e6fe7  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.6 (550.44) <F88C95CD-1264-782D-A1F5-204739847E93> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x805de000 - 0x805ecfe7  libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <33C1B260-ED05-945D-FC33-EF56EC791E2E> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x805f1000 - 0x805fdff7  libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <9A441C48-2D18-E716-5F38-CBEAE6A0BB3E> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x80601000 - 0x80647ff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <29422A70-87CF-10E2-CE59-FEE1234CFAAE> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x80654000 - 0x807d6fe7  libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <D5980817-6D19-9636-51C3-E82BAE26776B> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x80838000 - 0x808e5fe7  libobjc.A.dylib 227.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <9F8413A6-736D-37D9-8EB3-7986D4699957> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x808f9000 - 0x808fcfe7  libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4163b  dyld 132.1 (???) <4CDE4F04-0DD6-224E-ACE5-3C06E169A801> /usr/lib/dyld
0xb8000000 - 0xb81defff +com.adobe.Photoshop 9.0 (9.0x196) (9.0) <6437A74D-607F-7339-5F7E-F6B0EF81C25D> /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib

Translated Code Information:
objc[1186]: garbage collection is ON
Rosetta Version:  22.27
Args:  	/Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 -psn_0_602259 
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)

 Fullscreen: Activated

Thread 0: (0xb04aa84c, 0xb815aa8b)
0x0093013e: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 1024102 
0x0ab4ef30: No symbol
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x9548fcc4		ctr: 0x9548f590
r00: 0xffffffe1 	r01: 0xf0488d00 	r02: 0x0ab50130 	r03: 0x0f800600 	
r04: 0x00000002 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00002000 	r07: 0x0000ac03 	
r08: 0x00000014 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x93884c10 	r11: 0xa0898194 	
r12: 0x9548f590 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x0f800600 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00002000 	r25: 0x0000ac03 	r26: 0x00000014 	r27: 0x00000000 	
r28: 0x00000002 	r29: 0x00000002 	r30: 0xf0488d70 	r31: 0x0ab4ed20 	

Thread 1: (0xb022078c, 0xb815aa8b)
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 
0x95b8a4bc: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TS_exception_listener_thread + 128 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x9548fcc4		ctr: 0x9548f590
r00: 0xffffffe1 	r01: 0xf0203df0 	r02: 0xa08a3090 	r03: 0x0f800000 	
r04: 0x00000002 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000054 	r07: 0x0000772b 	
r08: 0x00000000 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x00000600 	r11: 0xa0898194 	
r12: 0x9548f590 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x0f800000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00000054 	r25: 0x0000772b 	r26: 0x00000000 	r27: 0x00000000 	
r28: 0x00000002 	r29: 0x00000002 	r30: 0x00000000 	r31: 0x95b8a444 	

Thread 2: (0xb0324e34, 0xb815a8ff)
0x95b49a3c: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _MPWaitOnSemaphore + 40 
0x019bbf90: @executable_path/../Frameworks/AdobeACE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeACE : ACESemaphoreList::Wait(unsigned long) + 36 
0x019bc1dc: @executable_path/../Frameworks/AdobeACE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeACE : ACEMPThread::Task() + 76 
0x019bbba0: @executable_path/../Frameworks/AdobeACE.framework/Versions/A/AdobeACE : _TaskGlue + 28 
0x95b4a988: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _PrivateMPEntryPoint + 100 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x95b49a80		ctr: 0x9548f600
r00: 0xffffffda 	r01: 0xf0305d20 	r02: 0x11facef0 	r03: 0x00007e03 	
r04: 0x7fffffff 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000000 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x00007fe1 	r09: 0x4d555458 	r10: 0x000e541c 	r11: 0xa0898698 	
r12: 0x9548f600 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00000000 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0x00000000 	r27: 0x00000000 	
r28: 0x00000000 	r29: 0x7fffffff 	r30: 0x00000000 	r31: 0x95b49a20 	

Thread 3: (0xb019ee30, 0xb815a93a)
0x9552c6a4: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_cond_wait + 880 
0x95b8c984: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 240 
0x95b8ea00: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _TSWaitOnSemaphoreCommon + 468 
0x95b1c670: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : AsyncFileThread(void*) + 92 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x9552c6e8		ctr: 0x9548f610
r00: 0xffffffd9 	r01: 0xf03868b0 	r02: 0x00000001 	r03: 0x00008403 	
r04: 0x00008303 	r05: 0x0000003c 	r06: 0x00000000 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x00001800 	r09: 0x00000001 	r10: 0xf0386e88 	r11: 0xa08986a0 	
r12: 0x9548f610 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x95bfd1cc 	r19: 0x95bfd1d0 	
r20: 0xa089f6d0 	r21: 0x95bfd1d4 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x0000003c 	r25: 0x00000001 	r26: 0xa089f71c 	r27: 0xf0386e88 	
r28: 0xa097d4ac 	r29: 0x00000000 	r30: 0xa097d4e0 	r31: 0x9552c340 	

Thread 4: (0xb011ce34, 0xb815a8ff)
0x95613aa4: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_semaphore_wait_slow + 248 
0x95612190: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_worker_thread + 116 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x95613abc		ctr: 0x9548f600
r00: 0xffffffda 	r01: 0xf0101dc0 	r02: 0x00000000 	r03: 0x00002803 	
r04: 0x00000040 	r05: 0x3b9abf6e 	r06: 0x00000020 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x3b9abf6e 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x3b9abf6e 	r11: 0xa0898698 	
r12: 0x9548f600 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0xa089e7cc 	r22: 0xa089e7c0 	r23: 0xa089e7c8 	
r24: 0x000017e3 	r25: 0xe74850aa 	r26: 0xa089e50c 	r27: 0x00000040 	
r28: 0x0000000f 	r29: 0x224d3f6e 	r30: 0xa089e7a0 	r31: 0x956139b4 	

Thread 5: (0xb009adf8, 0xb815acc0)
0x956124b8: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_mgr_invoke + 228 
0x95611e9c: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_queue_invoke + 308 
0x9561202c: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_worker_thread2 + 372 
0x95612168: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __dispatch_worker_thread + 76 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x95612480		ctr: 0x954d32d8
r00: 0x0000016b 	r01: 0xf0080bb0 	r02: 0x00000000 	r03: 0x00000004 	
r04: 0x00000000 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0xf0080d0c 	r07: 0x00000001 	
r08: 0xf0080d28 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x0000003e 	r11: 0xa0897530 	
r12: 0x954d32d8 	r13: 0x10624dd3 	r14: 0x95661b04 	r15: 0xf0080c0c 	
r16: 0xf0080c8c 	r17: 0xa08b23dc 	r18: 0xf0080d28 	r19: 0xa08ac588 	
r20: 0xa08ad588 	r21: 0xf0080d0c 	r22: 0xa08ac508 	r23: 0xa08ac488 	
r24: 0xa08b23dc 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0xa089e62c 	r27: 0x00000000 	
r28: 0xa089e604 	r29: 0xa089e33c 	r30: 0xf0080d28 	r31: 0x956123dc 	

Thread 6: (0xb02a2e34, 0xb815a8ff)
0x95b49a3c: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _MPWaitOnSemaphore + 40 
0x0d940428: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Plug-Ins/Extensions/MultiProcessor Support.plugin/Contents/MacOS/MultiProcessor Support : ThreadFunction(void*) + 64 
0x95b4a988: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore : _PrivateMPEntryPoint + 100 
0x9552ff08: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib : __pthread_body + 40 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x00000000		 lr: 0x95b49a80		ctr: 0x9548f600
r00: 0xffffffda 	r01: 0xf0284da0 	r02: 0x09989740 	r03: 0x00007a07 	
r04: 0x7fffffff 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000000 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x00000050 	r09: 0x4d555458 	r10: 0xa08adc88 	r11: 0xa0898698 	
r12: 0x9548f600 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0x00000000 	
r20: 0x00000000 	r21: 0x00000000 	r22: 0x00000000 	r23: 0x00000000 	
r24: 0x00000000 	r25: 0x00000000 	r26: 0x00000000 	r27: 0x0d9403fc 	
r28: 0x80000000 	r29: 0x7fffffff 	r30: 0x00000000 	r31: 0x95b49a20 	

Thread 7: Crashed (0xb7fff9d0, 0xb80c5d10)
0x957555d0: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS : _LLCStyleInfoClear + 92 
0x9499946c: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD : StyleClassDestruct(void const*) + 52 
0x96b64f60: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation : __CFRelease + 404 
0x94996710: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD : _ATSUDisposeStyle + 28 
0x9803cdac: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CUnicodeTextRun::FreeData() + 40 
0x98006408: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CAttrObject::Free() + 60 
0x98047084: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CTextensionIOSuite::FreeSuiteObjects(unsigned long) + 152 
0x980470e0: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CTextensionIOSuite::FreeSuiteObjects() + 44 
0x980471bc: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CTextensionIOSuite::Free() + 36 
0x98028734: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CTextensionEditCommand::Free() + 52 
0x98064ddc: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : CTextensionEditCommand::~CTextensionEditCommand() + 48 
0x9802d7a0: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : OpaqueTXNObject::Free() + 196 
0x9801ea68: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox : _TXNDeleteObject + 36 
0x00343a30: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : SetTextStyle(TextStyle&, short, short, short, CRGBColor const&) + 46988 
0x00343afc: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : SetTextStyle(TextStyle&, short, short, short, CRGBColor const&) + 47192 
0x006336a0: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : GlobalToViewPoint(TView*, CPoint const&, VPoint&) + 126428 
0x00870ef8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 241184 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x0086c3b8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 221920 
0x0087ac6c: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 281492 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x010155c4: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : XPEPLaunch::StartApp(unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, void**) + 4935000 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x00a0de9c: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 1932740 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x010155c4: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : XPEPLaunch::StartApp(unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, void**) + 4935000 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x01094a00: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : XPEPLaunch::StartApp(unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, unsigned short const*, void**) + 5456276 
0x003374d8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : NewObjectBySignature(unsigned long, CStr255 const&) + 45232 
0x008a6ab4: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 461276 
0x009f8030: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 1843032 
0x009f83c8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 1843952 
0x00401394: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : SubViewContainingPoint(TView*, VPoint const&) + 113588 
0x00107880: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : LookupErrString(short, short, ZString&) + 904740 
0x0083a6c0: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 17896 
0x0083a558: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 17536 
0x0083a070: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 16280 
0x00839e70: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 15768 
0x007e9b50: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : InitUPrinting() + 362712 
0x00837ba8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : PercentageWindowVisible(TWindow*) + 6864 
0x007f0df4: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : InitUPrinting() + 392060 
0x000033f8: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 1288 
0x000030d0: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : dyld_stub_binding_helper + 480 
0x00002e64: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : ___code_start__ + 512 
0x00002c94: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 : ___code_start__ + 48 
0x00000000: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Adobe Photoshop CS2.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS2 :  + 0 

PPC Thread State
srr0: 0x00000000	srr1: 0x00000000		             vrsave: 0x00000000
cr:  0xXXXXXXXX		xer: 0x20000000		 lr: 0x957555d0		ctr: 0x96b65450
r00: 0x957555d0 	r01: 0xbfffde40 	r02: 0xa0b14dd4 	r03: 0x0a328350 	
r04: 0x508f430c 	r05: 0x00000000 	r06: 0x00000004 	r07: 0x00000000 	
r08: 0x00001648 	r09: 0x00000000 	r10: 0x047b4a0c 	r11: 0x42022048 	
r12: 0x96b65450 	r13: 0x00000000 	r14: 0x00000000 	r15: 0x00000000 	
r16: 0x00000000 	r17: 0x00000000 	r18: 0x00000000 	r19: 0xa0b14dd4 	
r20: 0xa0b008a8 	r21: 0xa0b00898 	r22: 0x96c181b8 	r23: 0x96c186e4 	
r24: 0xa0b14dd4 	r25: 0xa0b14dd4 	r26: 0x00000474 	r27: 0xa0b0f8e0 	
r28: 0xa08f2e98 	r29: 0x00000000 	r30: 0x15c21050 	r31: 0x95755580 	


Model: iMac7,1, BootROM IM71.007A.B03, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.4 GHz, 2 GB, SMC 1.21f4
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI,RadeonHD2600, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x88), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.42.4)
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet Adaptor (en2), Ethernet, en2
Network Service: Ethernet Adaptor (en3), Ethernet, en3
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362, 465.76 GB
Parallel ATA Device: OPTIARC  DVD RW AD-5630A
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x1006, 0xfa400000 / 2
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0304, 0xfa430000 / 4
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0220, 0xfa420000 / 3
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8206, 0x1a100000 / 5
USB Device: Hub, 0x0451  (Texas Instruments), 0x1446, 0x1a200000 / 3
USB Device: USB2.0 Printer, 0x04b8  (Seiko Epson Corp.), 0x0007, 0x1a210000 / 2
USB Device: Perfection610, 0x04b8  (Seiko Epson Corp.), 0x0103, 0x1a230000 / 4
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8502, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x5d100000 / 2
```


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like the problem is that you've loaded the PPC version on an Intel Mac, and it's sending an instruction that couldn't be translated. Is there a x86 version of that version of CS?


----------

